# mp3 automatisch schneiden



## pete86 (14. Januar 2007)

guten abend

ich suche ein prog mit dem ich eine lange mp3-datei (sagen wir 60min lang) automatisch in 15min lange stücke zerschneiden kann (also hier 60min in 4x15min)?
mit den meistens programmen müsste man die stücke alle einzeln zuschneiden

gibt es so ein programm

vielen dank im vorraus 
gruß pete86


----------



## sisela (15. Januar 2007)

Hi,

mit Steinberg Wavelab kannst du wunderbar Audiodateien bearbeiten. Automatisch geht das nicht aber du kannst am oberen Zeitstrahl bequem 15, 30 und 45 min ablesen und dann ratz, fatz scheniden. Dauert vielleicht 1min.

Gruß


----------

